# Need ideas: guarding backstage protrusions



## brownnathanial (Nov 10, 2013)

On the back wall of our stage we have 4 hand-crank hoists for the backdrop and lights. 
We have tried a few things to keep people from hitting them while walking backstage. The foam never seems to stay on the crank, and we have tried putting white t-shirts on them to make sure they get seen but it still doesn't seem to stop all injury. 
Does anybody else have a problem like this? How do you cover your winch?


----------



## porkchop (Nov 11, 2013)

How about soft stanchions (like what they use to keep you in line at the movie theatre). Easy to strike if need be, and when in place would give the person a tactile reminder that they're about to run into equipment. Also you don't have any nonsense hanging or attached to your winches. A small trip hazard is present if they walk directly into the stand, but I'd rather fight that battle than run into a hand crank.


----------



## brownnathanial (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you think it would work to put glow-in-the-dark tape on the crank. Maybe people will be smart enough to go "Hey look, there is a piece of equipment there"


----------



## TheaterEd (Nov 11, 2013)

Honestly, I would contemplate building a three sided wall/box to put around the cranks. Or you could consider building a counter that goes underneath the cranks. This would create usable work space, while stopping people from being able to walk into the cranks.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 12, 2013)

How are they lit? Is there a way to illuminate them better?


----------



## brownnathanial (Nov 12, 2013)

Illuminating them better would probably be the best idea. There is really no lights at all around them during a show.


----------



## TheaterEd (Nov 12, 2013)

Grab a four pack for $31
http://www.fullcompass.com/product/374513.html


----------



## StradivariusBone (Nov 12, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> Grab a four pack for $31
> http://www.fullcompass.com/product/374513.html



I just ordered some! Pretty excited, not gonna lie.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 12, 2013)

Cool, you'll find them pretty darn handy!


----------



## venuetech (Nov 12, 2013)

Well for one i would remove the crank handle when not in use. another thing to do would be to install a very stout bumper or railing around the devices.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Nov 13, 2013)

Kelite said:


> Cool, you'll find them pretty darn handy!



I saw the thread on the so-called GaffTaper Memorial clip light and enjoyed the banter. Then I realized I actually needed some clip lights and since it's a better lamp for the same price the box stores want it was a no brainer.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 13, 2013)

My first thought was some sort of bumper or deflector, sort of like this, but obviously much larger:


I've seen larger ones in some back of house corridors, but can't find any pictures on the 'net. If homemade, not sure what to make it out of. Must be strong, yet slightly pliable. Foam over plywood probably.

But, if better illumination of the hazard is possible, that _might_* work better. I'd probably use LED ropelight though. Sorry @Kelite.

*Thinking of actors/dancers using the area as a cross-over, running from one side of the stage to the other. One can make it as bright as daylight and they'll still run into any obstruction/protrusion. "Gazelle onstage, hippopotamus backstage."

@brownnathanial, can you post a picture of the area in question? Maybe that will spur other ideas.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Nov 13, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> Grab a four pack for $31
> http://www.fullcompass.com/product/374513.html




I'm guessing that they pulled this deal? The link appears to be dead and I couldn't find anything using that product number. I just found out last night that I need more clip lights and you couldn't beat that deal. Guess I'll go back to cutting gel from my Apprentice Gel Kit.


----------



## TheaterEd (Nov 13, 2013)

price must have gone back up http://www.fullcompass.com/product/447226.html


----------



## StradivariusBone (Nov 13, 2013)

That one doesn't have the gel frame though.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like Apollo changed it to a blue CFL and painted the bell black.

Yup, Clip Light 2 http://www.internetapollo.com/Products/View/4351.aspx


----------



## venuetech (Nov 13, 2013)

tennis balls on the end of the crank handles


----------



## TheaterEd (Nov 13, 2013)

StradivariusBone said:


> That one doesn't have the gel frame though.



Yeah... my gut reactions is to not like it as much. I appreciate the savings in gel cost, but I'm not a fan of the lessened versatility. The google description says it still has a gel retainer, the others don't mention it though, and I don't see it in the pictures.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Nov 13, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> Yeah... my gut reactions is to not like it as much. I appreciate the savings in gel cost, but I'm not a fan of the lessened versatility. The google description says it still has a gel retainer, the others don't mention it though, and I don't see it in the pictures.


Yeah, while those Blue CFL's are really nice and bright, I often find them too bright. I like the gel frame that allows me to put in a gel with the perfect amount of saturation for my intended use. I don't need something extremely bright to light up a prop table for instance....especially one that is behind a cyc in a blackbox theatre.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 13, 2013)

The original Apollo Clip Light product has been sold out by that dealer, apparently, with the updated Clip Light 2 model filling its shoes. (I personally prefer the original, with the stainless steel gel frame and low wattage tungsten lamp.)


----------



## doctrjohn (Nov 13, 2013)

Kelite said:


> The original Apollo Clip Light product has been sold out by that dealer, apparently, with the updated Clip Light 2 model filling its shoes. (I personally prefer the original, with the stainless steel gel frame and low wattage tungsten lamp.)



Hey, good guess Keith ;-) I believe that we had a few of the original version kicking around that we discounted heavily to move out of here. Now that they are gone the link to them on our web site is no longer active.

Best,
John


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 13, 2013)

Kelite said:


> The original Apollo Clip Light product has been sold out by that dealer, apparently, with the updated Clip Light 2 model filling its shoes. (I personally prefer the original, with the stainless steel gel frame and low wattage tungsten lamp.)


Any chance of seeing a return?


----------



## brownnathanial (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I will post a photo tomorrow. I didn't check the forum till after I had left the school.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 14, 2013)

The only way to keep people from running into them is to make it impossible to actually run into them. So, I like the idea of building a lightweight cover over the handles, preferably in the from of a table that can also be useful.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 14, 2013)

DuckJordan said:


> Any chance of seeing a return?


 
I don't think so-


----------



## StradivariusBone (Nov 14, 2013)

Kelite said:


> I don't think so-



Wow. I got mine just in time (I hope!). That link was still up until I sent in the PO yesterday, the very last Clip-Lite's known to man may be on a truck to sunny Florida...


----------

